# New to IronMag



## Conceal30 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey gentleman,

I have read a few posts from this form in my research, and have appreciated the knowlede offered here, i espcially like to thank VictorZ06 for his posts. So i decided to join in hopes i can absorb more of the wealth of knowledge offered here. I am a 42 year old dad, my kids are 16+ and im wanting to look and feel like i did 20 years ago. As you can imagine after 20 years of kids and a wife i am a not as "fit" as i was years ago. I was an avid weightlifter for many years when i was younger, never used any gear, and i had a decent form and was a lean 205lbs @ 6% body fat (this was tested when i was 23). Now I am 6'1" and 259lbs. I have a "gut" and some extra flab where there shouldnt be, mostly chest fat, a little on my upper arms and some mild love handles. Im not morbidly obese, im a big guy, and carry a lot of "skeletal muscle" with a layer of fat over it, thicker in some areas than others. I dont want to be cubby anymore, so i bought a membership to a gym, and also bought a decent bench with some attachemnets and  250lbs of olypic weights, bar. I have been motivated for the past few weeks, and after a few trips to the gym and attacking my weights at home, like a man on a mission, i have started getting some feeling back, and its a great feeling. Ive noticed already my posture has changed, and i just feel strong again. The weight I am handling has increased dramatically, and the guy at the gym said its due to muscle memory. I repd 225lbs bench press 5 times today and felt like a beast (i used to warm up with 225, rep it 10 quick times to get the juices flowing, max bench was 335 when i was 27).

So that was a long story, but i wanted you to know something about me, and my history. SO, a "friend" gave me some test cyp, tells me to do 350mg a week( split into 2 shots a week) for 12 weeks and it will help me get back on track, lose a lot of fat, get my grove back and all that. He also told me before i do to get some "pct" to do a week after my last shot. He said to get some nolvadex and clomid and to read on the internet as to dosage and where to get it. So i went online and started reading and reading and reading. So much info on the web, some is garbage i know, but some good info too. Thats how i ended up here  So now my post goes from hey, hi, how you doing to a question. Should i do it? Is 350mg a week of test cyp a safe dosage for me? how long should i do it? PCT, nolvadex and clomid?? Is test cyp alone going to help me lose fat, get some confidence back, give my wife the meat like i did 10 years ago? Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## brazey (Nov 26, 2014)

Welcome to the community. Repost your your question in the anabolic zone for more views and responses.


----------



## Riles (Nov 26, 2014)

Welcome,      ^^^^^what he said^^^^^^


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 27, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Nov 27, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## Ironman2001 (Nov 27, 2014)

Welcome. Good luck on achieving your goals.


----------



## Dath (Nov 27, 2014)

Welcome to IM....

Great introduction and check out the stickies bro.
lots of grest info and people here.


----------



## jas101 (Nov 27, 2014)

Welcome to imf!


----------



## sneedham (Nov 27, 2014)

Welcome bro...kinda started where your at....nail it...your on the right track, just keep it slow and steady...also read some of heavy irons stickies......Welcome....


----------



## Greedy (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome to IMF ! If ya got any questions dont be scared to ask.


----------



## GOTGrowth (Dec 1, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## kmart310 (Jan 17, 2015)

Free giveaway on our sub fourm on anabolic America. One guess and put the bottle of your choose under the number you guess. You have to go to our sub fourm to guess under sponsor. Anabolic America. Also I will answer Amy questions within a hour so pm a way. Pm me with any questions and I'll be right there. Got to sponsor and look under anabolic America. Also we have a site www.anabolicamerica.net

kmartone10 for 10 % off


----------

